# TT hubs on mk4 golf



## lukeleon94 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm just collecting parts now for the TT front set up on my mk4 platform car it's a tdi just want to know because I can't find out what have I got to do with the wheel bearings ect
Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Lower control arms, knuckles, just do new wheel bearings while they are apart, and tt ball joints. By far the best thing I did when I had my gti. If I knew how much of a difference it would have made at the time I would have done it alot sooner.


----------



## lukeleon94 (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow does it really make that much difference?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I was running pretty aggressive front wheels, 17x10s, so the little camber adjustment was helpful, and it corrects the suspension geometries a bit too so dont get the axle bind at low ride heights when turning, and having the additional tierod clearance makes it a bit easier


----------



## lukeleon94 (Feb 23, 2016)

That's wicked to know bud thank you your a star 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgringo (Sep 1, 2011)

Is there a known "best place" to buy these parts these days?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeleon94 (Feb 23, 2016)

Parts being what mate?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgringo (Sep 1, 2011)

TT lower control arms and hubs.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

you can get them from a dealer, or used. I personally pieced my setup together, spindles I got from a friend who ended up not using them, control arms from a used parts yard, and ball joints and bearings new from the dealer. calling some local yards is a good first place to check Id say, I did have one issue with a bent spindle, couldn't tell by eye at all, i was only able to tell because One wheel made slight contact with the strut and the other didn't, so with used thats a potential risk


----------

